# Renting a room - JBR/Marina



## Jokerpack (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi All,

Was wondering whether somebody would be potentially able to help me?

I am new to Dubai and urgently need to find a room in JBR/Marina for around 4500-5000 AED per month. 

Other than Dubizzle, does anybody have any other methods they use to find accommodation? Anybody have landlords numbers that may be able to help?

Thanks in advance for any help....

Jack


----------



## two (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi, I think dubizzle is the only site with plenty of information.
I have been looking for a month, and have viewed many rooms.
Well, don't trust the pictures posted on dubizzle, especially by the agents!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

two said:


> Hi, I think dubizzle is the only site with plenty of information. I have been looking for a month, and have viewed many rooms. Well, don't trust the pictures posted on dubizzle, especially by the agents!


Try Just Rentals - they also have a room section. You can also advertise yourself on both sites.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Someone I know had a short term room in Tamani Hotel/Residence. It was a 4 bedroom suite & everyone shared the common/kitchen areas.


----------



## two (Dec 30, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Try Just Rentals - they also have a room section. You can also advertise yourself on both sites.


I did check on Just Rental.
None of them reply me!
That's why I give up on Just Rental
:noidea:


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

two said:


> I did check on Just Rental.
> None of them reply me!
> That's why I give up on Just Rental
> :noidea:


Says so much.

Did you call or whatsapp them? To me, if someone messaged me I wouldn't reply to them, they're too cheap if they can't afford a call.


----------



## k_x (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi Jack

Did you have any luck? I am moving over in a few weeks and in the same boat as you. Any trusted landlords you can recommend?


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

propertyfinder.ae is also useful


----------



## k_x (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## two (Dec 30, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Says so much.
> 
> Did you call or whatsapp them? To me, if someone messaged me I wouldn't reply to them, they're too cheap if they can't afford a call.




Usually, I sent a sms or whatapps msg.
It is an introduction of myself to those who are looking for housemate, and they will have time to consider.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

two said:


> Usually, I sent a sms or whatapps msg.
> It is an introduction of myself to those who are looking for housemate, and they will have time to consider.


THEY are offering YOU their services, ie you are buying from them.

You call them, they are expecting random calls from numbers they don't know.


----------



## Nuzhat1980 (Mar 30, 2015)

Check out myroommate.me.


----------

